# Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich



## neuer101 (25. Juli 2011)

*Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner FritzBox 7170. Aktuell ist die Firmware 29.04.80 installiert und es ist auch ein Upgrade auf Version 29.04.87 vorhanden, welches ich installieren möchte. Wenn ich nun aber versuche, das Update zu installieren, egal ob automatisch oder manuell, werde ich wieder auf den Login-Screen befördert. Auch ein mehrmaliger Neustart der Box sowie zurücksetzen auf den Werkszustand hat nichts gebracht und auch die Internettelefonie funktioniert nicht mehr (Komischerweise sind jetzt auch 3 Rufumleitungen eingerichtet, die vorher nicht da waren, und sich auch weder deaktivieren noch löschen lassen). 
Das ganze ist aber erst seit kurzem so, wahrscheinlich seit einer kleinen Lan-Party bei mir zu Hause, wo auch zum ersten die 4 Lan-Ports genutzt worden. Davor funktionierte sie im WLAN-Betrieb jahrelang einwandfrei.

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße
neuer101


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Hast du eine AVM-Fritz!Box (meist eine Rote) oder eine Reseller-Fritz!Box (meist schwarz) ?
Das kannst du auch an dem Namen auf der Übersichtsseite erkennen. Dort steht dann z.B. noch UI (United Internet) hinter dem Namen.

Welche Schritte hast du unternommen, um die Fritz!Box upzudaten ?
Wie hast du sie zurückgesetzt ?


----------



## neuer101 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Es handelt sich um eine Reseller-Box von 1und1. Zum Updaten habe ich zuerst das Auto-Update auf der Benutzeroberfläche versucht und als nächstes hab ich die aktuellste Firmware von der avm-Homepage gedownloadet und versucht manuell zu installieren, aber bei beiden Varianten lande ich wieder auf dem Login-Screen der Box.

Dann hab ichs mit Neustarten versucht (übers Menü und per Stecker rausziehen), und dann per Menü auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Hat alles nichts gebracht.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Ich hatte auch mal eine 7170 von 1und1.
Die habe ich hier im Forum verkauf und vorher noch auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht. 
Ich hab sie aber, damit sie andere auch normal benutzen können, entbrandet. 
Das würde ich dir mal raten. 
Geht eigentlich kinderleicht und danach hast du eine normale Fritz!Box ohen Brand. 
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das legal ist. Ich denke, es befindet sich eher in der Grauzone. 
Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, bitte ich um Editierung.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

ich würde an der kiste garnichts machen sofern du noch bei 1&1 bist ! wirst ja anscheinend über einen voip anschluss gespeist und sobald du die kiste auf werkseinstellung zurücksetzt, sollte die box sich ja mit ihrer seriennummer auf den 1&1 server melden um sich dann die telefonie daten zu ziehen die die benötigt, aber dies scheint die nichtmehr sauber zutun! solltest dich da mal bei 1&1 melden, fängst an da eigenständig rumzuwerkeln weiß ich nicht wie es mit der gewährleistung aussieht wie der vorgänger hier sagt mit entbranden ! 1&1 ist dazu verpflichtet den vertrag zu erfüllen egal wie alt die kiste ist und ohne eine intakte kiste wirst du nicht telefonieren können bei voip ! ggf hat 1&1 auch schrott aufm server das die box mit fehlerhaften daten gefüttert worden ist und jetzt spinnt ! ? ! solltest dich erstmal beim provider melden und mit nem studenten vom support reden


----------



## Crymes (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Entbrande mal die Fritzbox, eine gute Anleitung gibt es hier: Anleitung zum Ändern des "Branding" bei FritzBox - (auch) für DAUs .
Hat bei mir auch funktioniert (O2 Branding), ich empfehle die FTP-Variante.
Danach unbedingt bei deinen Problemen ein Recover durchführen, das gibts hier: ftp://ftp.avm.de/fritz.box/fritzbox.fon_wlan_7170/x_misc/deutsch/

Sag mal, obs funktioniert hat


----------



## dorow (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Ich habe bis vor 2 Tagen auch eine FritzBox 7170 gehabt (Normale rote) und diese auch auf die Neuste Firmware gebracht (Auto Update). Ohne Probleme, die Box lief immer sehr gut. 
Jetzt ist sie über da ich auf VDSL umgestiegen bin.


----------



## neuer101 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Danke für eure Tipps, aber das mit dem Entbranden möchte ich wirklich erst als allerletzte Möglichkeit machen (bin nach wie vor bei 1und1). Wir haben auch noch eine andere FritzBox als Ersatz, die wird wohl erstmal herhalten müssen.


----------



## Crymes (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Dann probier das Recover, das setzt die FritzBox in einen frischen Zustand, als ob sie gerade aus der Verpackung kommt und ändert nichts am Branding.


----------



## neuer101 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fritz!Box 7170 - Kein Firmware-Update möglich*

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Nach dem Recover und etwas Fummelei mit der Wiedereinrichtung des Repeaters funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei .


----------

